# What breeds can't or don't climb or jump?



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone call tell me what breeds of cat don't or can't climb or jump, as my garden would now be fully cat-proof for a cat of that kind! 

Once I have put mesh on top of the back fence, even Jumpy will find it a challenge to escape!! (Although he IS an Escapologist...) 

If I was offered a cat that couldn't climb or jump, I could theoretically add it to my gang... 

Any ideas, people?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 18month old british shorthair, my garden is fenced with purrfect fencing and she has never tried to climb up or over it - she also never climbed curtains as a kitten, I dont think the breed is a great fan of heights and they are normally placid cats although try telling that to my 11 week old kittens at the moment lol


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

What about Selkirk Rexes??

I have been emailing the seller of this lovely girl on Pets 4 Homes (the ad says Persian but the seller says she's really a Selkirk!!)
Adult female longhaired silver tabby | Burgess Hill, West Sussex | Pets4Homes

She is a lovely little cat, similar colouring to Jumpy, and similar face, but fluffy of course...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Bomber can certainly do all three very well!

I 'know' the lady selling her.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Just wondered if anyone call tell me what breeds of cat don't or can't climb or jump, as my garden would now be fully cat-proof for a cat of that kind!
> 
> Once I have put mesh on top of the back fence, even Jumpy will find it a challenge to escape!! (Although he IS an Escapologist...)
> 
> ...


Just don't call your theoretical cat Climby, and you should be ok


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't bother trying a Burmese - mine are usually to be found on the top of wardrobes, doors, kitchen cupboards.  

My sister had a Persian, now has a Chinchilla and a Raggy. She has a garden enclosed by just high post and slat fencing and they've never tried to get out.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I sure Carly will correct me if I am wrong but Persians are not big jumpers or climbers (it wasn't something that was on or off my tick list). Bit I guess it may depend on what they see - Mitzi is a massive climber (lots of trees at home) so I will be interested to see if we get mountaineering Persians.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I sure Carly will correct me if I am wrong but Persians are not big jumpers or climbers (it wasn't something that was on or off my tick list). Bit I guess it may depend on what they see - Mitzi is a massive climber (lots of trees at home) so I will be interested to see if we get mountaineering Persians.


I got one  Trouble with Persians, well with Manny, he likes to climb but he isnt very good at it! He is a clumsy oaf 

Molly is a typical persian, she never climbs anything. We even have to pull a chair out by the table so she can gradually get up there  She is even more clumsy than Manny! She frightens the life out of us if she is anywhere that is higher than knee height


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm thanks for all the ideas and thoughts 
If I were to get a 3rd cat, maybe a Persian would be good, but only if they weren't keen on escaping... lol!! I would probably go for a female, maybe a retired breeding queen, would like longhaired...... but these are just ideas at the moment!!! Then she could be either in or outdoors and help my 2 little rascals to stay in the garden (provided she got on with them of course!!) 

Jumpy is an expert jumper and Pixie is proving herself to be an expert climber - she is so small and light that she can skim right up the top of the apple tree!!  But at the moment I have to stand below with her favourite wand toy (Favourite Fishy) to try to entice her down before she gets interested in climbing over next door's fence.......... :yikes:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

our selkirk variant is not really a climber... our short curly boy is totally the opposite.. we had to do more work to the garden to try and stop him trying to climb out... he still tries..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well...its like this -  i have a ex breeding girl up for re home in around 8 weeks let me know if you want more info she's a lilac tortie cp..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

here she is shes 4 years she has never been interested in going out of my door too.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> here she is shes 4 years she has never been interested in going out of my door too.
> 
> View attachment 100605


Awwww very very cute!!! :001_wub:
So tempting!! Not asked mum and dad yet though... lol!! Do you think an ex-breeding queen would be a good choice to get on with my 2 as they could do with a calming influence around them? Treacle was a calm cat and he seemed to fill this role very well for them. Jumpy and Pixie don't always get on, but on other days they will enjoy some fun play sessions together, so I'm not sure if another cat would be a good idea or not...?  What kind of cat would be best for them? Pixie gets a bit fed up that Jumpy is allowed out for a couple of hours and some days she doesn't get to go out at all yet!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

She is used to other cats she still has plenty of play in her although on her terms and usually at daft o clock..


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is lovely, just put a BSH in your life. Out of curiosity are retired queens sold or given out for adoption? What age are they retired?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> She is lovely, just put a BSH in your life. Out of curiosity are retired queens sold or given out for adoption? What age are they retired?


I know most breeders ask for a fee to cover the spay (i dont) and a retired girl will usually be around 4 years unless she was not a good mum or had problems giving birth.

Sorry op taking your thread a bit off topic.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess the short legged breeds like the munchkin, lampkin or minskin? I may watch too much cats 101


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll keep your contactr


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I guess the short legged breeds like the munchkin, lampkin or minskin? I may watch too much cats 101


or the bambino..


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> or the bambino..


Ah yes..

I don't understand why we produce cats like this, but that's another topic


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

wicket said:


> I have 18month old british shorthair, my garden is fenced with purrfect fencing and she has never tried to climb up or over it - she also never climbed curtains as a kitten, I dont think the breed is a great fan of heights and they are normally placid cats although try telling that to my 11 week old kittens at the moment lol


I don't think Cookie is programmed with that chip, she is currently in her hammock, has climbed up her new post and tried to scale the fencing


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I'll keep your contactr


And me  lol lol


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My selkirk isn't a great jumper but she certainly knows how to climb


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> And me  lol lol


We wont fight, one for you, one for me, one for you, one for me...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jokes aside, Merlin does not like heights, he doesn´t even go on the kitchen counter so if you want an easy going cat that doesnt want to leave your garden and has a bit of character, BSH is your breed.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Jokes aside, Merlin does not like heights, he doesn´t even go on the kitchen counter so if you want an easy going cat that doesnt want to leave your garden and has a bit of character, BSH is your breed.


I definitely want a BSH one day, just not sure if now is the right time though!

I also want a fluffy cat one day too as I must admit I really miss my fluffy cat that died 10 years ago now  We couldn't get another cat then as we had Panda his brother who much preferred to be an only cat, and clearly loved having all our attention to himself! 

I think Jumpy and Pixie will always be good with other cats though so that is a good sign! 

If my parents had the room, I'd get a female BSH and _and _a fluffy cat right now too......... Singing:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd suggest Persians. GT is right in that they don't jump. They will climb, but not very high and only if there's an easy route up. Like Jenny says, they do stay clumsy oafs, so make it difficult for them and most won't bother. I may, but it's a big, huge may, have an ex breeding queen for rehoming in the future. Just depends on whether I can convince myself to part with her or not. Not sure I can, but am considering it.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'd suggest Persians. GT is right in that they don't jump. They will climb, but not very high and only if there's an easy route up. Like Jenny says, they do stay clumsy oafs, so make it difficult for them and most won't bother. I may, but it's a big, huge may, have an ex breeding queen for rehoming in the future. Just depends on whether I can convince myself to part with her or not. Not sure I can, but am considering it.


Oooooh.... piccies please.....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda can't jump AT ALL - complete wuss - but you can't have her I'm afraid


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

spid said:


> Coda can't jump AT ALL - complete wuss - but you can't have her I'm afraid


there is always Thumper?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> there is always Thumper?


There is - he's not a Persian though!  Do Ragamuffins climb and jump?


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont know anything about breeds.. but you could always go for a disabled kitty?! Our local rescues often have lovely cute cats young and old who have all sorts of disabilities - i know i would have adopted one if ours hadnt come along first


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here she is, but please understand that I'm nowhere near making that decision yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I guess the short legged breeds like the *munchkin*, lampkin or minskin? I may watch too much cats 101


I cared for a munchkin kitten whilst I worked at a Quarantine Kennels and Cattery that came over from America once, and I can assure you their short legs does not put them off climbing and jumping just like all other cats!!!

He would frequently scale the sides of his cattery pen and as he was a bit of a star and his owners gave donations to the center, he was allowed more toys and a cat tree in his pen than the others. And he knew how to use it!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Here she is, but please understand that I'm nowhere near making that decision yet.


Manny's mummy :001_wub:

Never in a million years will you be able to rehome her!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Here she is, but please understand that I'm nowhere near making that decision yet.


ooh a tortie just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my god, and here he is!!! Still famous it seems (albeit not for great reasons bless his heart).

Alby the Munchin with his awards | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I know it was him, as I worked at that job when I was 17 which would have been in 2002.

_"Tiptree: Munchkin cat Alby released to go home
From the archive, first published Wednesday 18th Sep 2002.

Alby the munchkin cat is finally home in Tiptree after six months of controversy and quarantine.

The first specially-bred munchkin cat in Britain is being kept out of the limelight after the furore which erupted almost six months ago.

The white feline was flown over from America in March and faced the long wait in quarantine before joining owners *Barry Newcombe* and Sue Bloxham's other pedigree cats, a Sphinx and Birman, at home. "_

You can see who owns that flickr account 

Sorry, went off on a bit of a tangent there. But it was so cool finding him again! He was so sweet. Now to see if I can find Tiger, the famous dog brought home by Colchester soldier from Afghanistan in the same year...


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Too many nice ex queens in here :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Here she is, but please understand that I'm nowhere near making that decision yet.


Sweeeet!! :001_wub:
She looks quite small too, is she? I'm sure she wouldn't take up much room! Does she like other cats and take to them easily? I know you're not decided yet though!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I assure you Thumper can climb and jump already! 

It's not a breed trait just a wussy Coda trait.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

spid said:


> I assure you Thumper can climb and jump already!
> 
> It's not a breed trait just a wussy Coda trait.


Sssshh you could have pretended  do you want thumper to go to a loving home or not  :laugh:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well as a long term persian owner [15 over 25 years ]. I can confirm that 14 of those persians never learnt to climb a fence or jump. The 15th well we were forever retrieving her from the neighbours gardens. She was an expert at fence climbing/jumping but luckily would only go into the gardens either side of us, never into the road


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> I cared for a munchkin kitten whilst I worked at a Quarantine Kennels and Cattery that came over from America once, and I can assure you their short legs does not put them off climbing and jumping just like all other cats!!!
> 
> He would frequently scale the sides of his cattery pen and as he was a bit of a star and his owners gave donations to the center, he was allowed more toys and a cat tree in his pen than the others. And he knew how to use it!!!


Wow, well I am surprised


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a sneaking suspicion you're right, Jenny, but if she gets unhappy here, then I'll need to man up, do what's right for her, then take loads of prozac to get me through it.

Treaclesmum, she's very much her own person, quite a dainty size. She rubs along really nicely with other cats as long as they respect her space and let her mooch as she pleases. She occasionally gets a grump on, but never, ever holds a grudge with any of them.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion you're right, Jenny, but if she gets unhappy here, then I'll need to man up, do what's right for her, then take loads of prozac to get me through it.
> 
> Treaclesmum, she's very much her own person, quite a dainty size. She rubs along really nicely with other cats as long as they respect her space and let her mooch as she pleases. She occasionally gets a grump on, but never, ever holds a grudge with any of them.


I can understand that. Still dont think you could ever let her go though  Dont think there is enough prozac in the world!!! lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Until we had Siamese and Orientals I always said you can teach any cat not to jump on the furniture etc, but now we have these little horrors I can say it is virtually impossible to train them to stay down.
Our Maine Coon, Persian, Exotic and NFC are very good and hardly ever jump up, if they are called up to sit with us they might do or they might not but always get down when told to do...not the meezer and oris though, that's a different story lol.


----------

